# Replacement B6 rear fenders



## silvercreek (Jul 8, 2012)

Are there other bike models that uses the exact same rear fender as a 1948 Schwinn B6 that are not chrome?


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 9, 2012)

Does that mean no? Come on you guys! I know there are some very knowledgeable people here.

I suspect there are other rear fenders that will fit a B6 but I thought it might be a good idea to ask before I end up buying some more parts that I don’t need.


----------



## MagicRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Is it a "ducktail" fender?

Lots of repros out there.

Get a chrome one...scuff it and paint it.


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 12, 2012)

MagicRat said:


> Is it a "ducktail" fender?
> 
> Lots of repros out there.
> 
> Get a chrome one...scuff it and paint it.





It is a ducktail rear fender. I take it there are Schwinn B6 bikes that do not have ducktail fenders? I have not seen paintable repros.

I was wondering if the chromed fenders would work.

Thanks,


----------

